# Researcher Finds Medical Pot Laced With Feces



## randybishop (Aug 9, 2014)

_A researcher has found a long list of nastiness, including the fecal bacteria enterobacter asburiae and the vaginal bacteria gardnerella vaginalis. What this means, politely, is that many people handling pot don’t wash their hands.

Read more_


----------



## docter (Aug 24, 2014)

yumyum


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, well... lots of people handling lots of things, even "themselves," and "food for others," do not bother to wash their hands. I've seen it far too many times. 

Some people are just fucking disgusting. That's part of why i'd rather not trust anyone else to do any of my handling for me. The convenience of having someone else do the work, is completely nullified by having them do shitty work. 

"You want something done Right, do it yourself." 

Although i suppose i have to say: fire kills most germs.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 24, 2014)

aint nothing wrong with a little vaginal bacteria I used to eat it all the time in HS....But this is why we should all grow our own.


----------



## docter (Aug 24, 2014)

aw fuck dude that had me laughing until my ribs hurt.


----------



## AltarNation (Sep 11, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> aint nothing wrong with a little vaginal bacteria I used to eat it all the time in HS....But this is why we should all grow our own.


Definitely always grow your own vag bacteria.


----------



## AltarNation (Sep 11, 2014)

Also, people, germs are fucking everywhere. I wash my hands with soap when (if) I shit on them. But I avoid it otherwise because I want my immune system and gut flora to stay strong and the best way to ensure that is to allow a constant and natural exposure to a moderate level of naturally occurring bacteria.

I mean OP is still gross but focusing on that is what creates hysteria and/or panic which supresses the thyroid and weakens the immune system, allowing invasion. Better off to bolster one's confidence in your own immunity whenever possible.

TL;DR? : Be still, and know that you are the germ-whisperer.


----------



## paindog (Jul 25, 2015)

AltarNation said:


> Also, people, germs are fucking everywhere. I wash my hands with soap when (if) I shit on them. But I avoid it otherwise because I want my immune system and gut flora to stay strong and the best way to ensure that is to allow a constant and natural exposure to a moderate level of naturally occurring bacteria.
> 
> I mean OP is still gross but focusing on that is what creates hysteria and/or panic which supresses the thyroid and weakens the immune system, allowing invasion. Better off to bolster one's confidence in your own immunity whenever possible.
> 
> TL;DR? : Be still, and know that you are the germ-whisperer.


Dude if I am out in the Bush planting trees or covered in muck from the garden, cool. I will happily stuff a sarnie in my face with filthy hands. However if I have to go into Babylon for some reason I am washing m y hands constantly. Statistically proven to save lives!


----------

